# Pigs will not enter trap



## centerc

We set a trap with corn and bait but the pigs wont go in they eat the corn outside it has a grate floor could this be the problem?


----------



## Okie Hog

> it has a grate floor could this be the problem?



Maybe.  Cover the floor with dirt and see what happens.  

The hogs may be trap shy.  We have 10-15 trap shy hogs at one feeder.   They have seen too many of their relatives caught in traps.


----------



## bfriendly

They are NOT Stupid.....check out some Jager Pro videos in trapping and Schooling(Not Trapping) hogs......a Sow in particular I believe............

Jager knows his hogs, and trapping as well as the rest of that Thermal "Cool" stuff

Here is a sample of what he does.........great info!


----------



## 270buck

Had the same problem. Put down hay in cage with good sour corn on it. Put most of it at the end of trap away from entrance. Try not to put any outside trap.


----------



## Fireump

I cut my grate floor out and now anchor trap down with a ratchet strap between 2 trees or put down 2 achors....made all the difference in the world.


----------



## Killer Kyle

What kinds of bait are you using?  What is your baiting method?  by hand? Feeder? How big is your trap, and what kind is it?  What is the door mechanism like?  All of those can be contributing factors.  You said that cutting out the bottom has helped.  Are they coming in regularly now? Do you have any pictures of the trap?


----------



## Ihunt

Make the door as large as you can. Camo the opening.Shovel dirt in the opening and the floor. "Bed" the trap like the varmit trappers. Make sure it doesn't move when the hog steps in th trap.


----------



## centerc

Caught 3 in it last night we hunted till 12 am then left a guy checked this am and it had 3- 50 lbers we used sardines molasses corn and Bacon grease . they are hard to kill with a .22 to the head


----------



## panfried0419

Powdered strawberry Jello!!!!


----------



## centerc

I have this catches catfish too


----------



## Shafted

Take your floor out and brush it in better


----------



## weekender

dang shafted, you got those hogs in your avitar to lay down real nice, you must really have them trained LOL.


----------



## mguthrie

Put dirt in the floor. If you cut out the bottom I would think a big hog would root it up.


----------



## Okie Hog

> If you cut out the bottom I would think a big hog would root it up.



Yep he could do just that.  Years ago i cut the bottom out of a trap based on a guys advice.  Staked that trap down with two t-posts driven 18" in the ground.  The big boar hog lifted the trap and the t-posts out of the ground, upset the trap and booked.


----------



## Shafted

Then do one of two things. Build a better trap or ratchet it off to saplings. If a pig lifted the trap with his nose and then managed to run under it before it fell that's a flaw in the trap. I've caught pigs over 400 lbs with no floor and never had one escape through the bottom. It's nearly impossible unless they either throw one side of the trap high enough in the air or flip it all the way over( if you place and build the trap correctly you are WAYbetter off without a floor!)


----------



## Okie Hog

Yep, i fixed that trap:  Welded the bottom back in it.  No problems since.


----------



## paulkeen

Just put cherry jello in it and u won't be able to keep them out


----------



## centerc

powdered or the individual cups


----------



## nriley

Just pour the corn in the shape of an arrow pointing at the door, works for me, ha ha


----------



## mguthrie

Shows em the way in huh have to try that next week. May be put a flashing light on top so they can find it in the dark too.


----------



## paulkeen

centerc said:


> powdered or the individual cups



sorry, powder the pre made jello is to good to give the hogs


----------



## flgahunter114

Ive been having issues lately with them being trap shy but looking around i have found several other traps throughout the property. None are set. I have some dairy queen cookin grease im going to sweeten the trap with but is there anything else that can be done? Never had issues before...trap is a 4 tall x 7long x4wide no bottom trap


----------



## grouper throat

scratching post in the trap will bring them in. A little burnt oil soaked into the 2ft of the post sticking out of the ground. A bottomless trap seems to catch more here but these suckers that are left around here are trap-smart.


----------



## larryb

had a guy tell me to put a mirror in the back on the outside of the trap....when they see others in there they will go in


----------

